# Warren County K-9 poisoned



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

This is just sick 


http://www.tv3winchester.com/home/headlines/82733177.html


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

sick thing to do....


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

That's pretty sick. We've had one poisoned, it didn't make it. Another, believe it or not, was stolen. You just don't think things like that happen, but they do. The stolen dog was a lab, single purpose detector.

dFrost


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> That's pretty sick. We've had one poisoned, it didn't make it. Another, believe it or not, was stolen. You just don't think things like that happen, but they do. The stolen dog was a lab, single purpose detector.
> 
> dFrost


 
When I was in San Diego, There was an off load of a prisoner taken by the Coast Guard in international waters off the Coast of Mexico. The off load happened on the base I was stationed. The prisoner was of high value for his his deallings in mass drug smuggling into the U.S. He was on fishing trip with family when apprehended. The high profile of the prisoner shut down the Airport, the Harbor and the streets along the base. DEA was everywhere, they even had snipers on the roof. In all of this, a dog was stolen out of the back of a DEA SUV in plain day light with hundereds of Law Enforcement around. 

How does that happen?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Good question, it is dumbfounding at times. A year or so ago, in Memphis, FBI had one of their 'war wagons' stolen. The whole kit and kaboodle. I guess the need to get that next 'rock' will make you do about anything. 

DFrost


----------

